# Do you Tournament Fish



## Skiff ClassicS (Dec 20, 2016)

The Skiff ClassicS is holding the Fort Pierce Classic April 23 and your team is invited.
Your team could win a SaltMarsh Skiffs sm144 skiff in our championship. 
Each tournament is a 80% Payout This is a Championship Qualifer Event 
Check out the info under Tournaments or visit us at http//www.SkiffClassicS.com


----------

